# Studying In An American Medical School



## Hassan Mujtaba

Hello,
If a Pakistani student has done O & A Levels and want to be admitted in any good American Medical School So, MCAT will be necessary for him or other relevant qualifications ?
Please help me regarding this.


----------



## Dark Knight

Hey
Im sure you are aware of the fact that medical schools in US are graduate entry programs meaning that prior to getting admitted in a medical school in the US you need to have a undergraduate degree, preferably in sciences. Along with a undergraduate degree you will also need to sit the MCAT. Medical school itself in US is 4 years and undergrad is also 4 years thus if you plan to do medicine via the US route it will take you 8 years in total. At the end you will get an MD degree which is basicly equivalent to the MBBS degree. Besides the MCAT and undergrad degree you will also need excellent transcript in your undergraduate along with excellent MCAT scores to get admitted anywhere in the US because it is extremely tough to get into a medical school in the US.


----------



## Hassan Mujtaba

Hmmm ... Thanks.


----------



## asifron

hello friend,
u want to take admission in medical school in usa. here check the link topmedicalschools.biz . this site all the required information.
all the best.


----------



## jimmymaxewell

This website is really helpful, Thanks to the admin.


----------

